
Year-End Report on Why Developers Love iOS - FluidDjango
http://techcrunch.com/2011/12/20/distimos-year-end-report-shows-why-developers-love-ios-iphone-4x-android-revenue-ipad-2x/
======
saturdaysaint
Owning the high end has its advantages. I've long seen anyone with a
smartphone as an early adopter with a bit of disposable income but that's less
and less true as the mainstream adopts them - they're now "almost necessities"
and a lot of people have tight budgets after they pay rent, gas, food and
phone bill. So a marketplace with people with a lot of disposable income might
rake in a disproportionate amount of money, just as an upper crust mall
generates orders of magnitude more money per square foot than a more humble
middle class equivalent.

